# Folic Acid



## tryfor2

How much are you ladies taking? I saw my OB the other day for the first time (I'm 6 weeks today) and she said she likes more "mature" expectant mums to take 5 mg per day. I'd been taking 0.4 mg (as I did for my entire last pregnancy when I was 35-36). She prescribed me a special prenatal vitamin which I'm now taking. Now I'm trying not to stress about having not taken a higher dose earlier. I'm not trying to worry any of you--doctors are notorious for disagreeing about such things--but thought I'd pass on the info anyway. :flower:


----------



## ms.tjulz

I take Folate 800mcg (as Metofolin)

Folate is the naturally-occurring form of the vitamin. It&#8217;s found in foods like liver, spinach, lentils, and garbanzo beans.

Folic acid is the synthetic form of the vitamin that is used in most supplements and in fortified foods. (Think &#8220;enriched.&#8221;)


----------



## dodgercpkl

I take absolutely ZERO Folic acid. As ms.tjulz says, it's synthetic and I avoid it like the plague, both in my vitamins and in my food. I take methylfolate or vitamins that come from raw, wholefood, non-GMO sources. I do take 5mg of methylfolate though. :)


----------



## 2have4kids

I found this article on the differences that dodger is talking about. 
https://chriskresser.com/folate-vs-folic-acid

I'm currently on pregvit5 which has 5 mg of folic acid but it splits the calcium and iron (otherwise if consumed together in 1 prenatal they bind together, you don't absorb them pooping both out and get severely constipated). I'm going to read more on the folate vs folic acid, thanks dodger.


----------



## dodgercpkl

2have4kids said:


> I found this article on the differences that dodger is talking about.
> https://chriskresser.com/folate-vs-folic-acid
> 
> I'm currently on pregvit5 which has 5 mg of folic acid but it splits the calcium and iron (otherwise if consumed together in 1 prenatal they bind together, you don't absorb them pooping both out and get severely constipated). I'm going to read more on the folate vs folic acid, thanks dodger.

Glad to help! I have MTHFR mutations which hampers my body's ability to break down folic acid, so I'm really really firm for myself about since methylfolate bypasses the issue. :)

Here's a few more articles of interest (I love Chris Kresser btw!):

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/nutrition-tips-folic-acid_b_601126.html

https://www.doctorsresearch.com/folic-acid.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv9PO9qVO6M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07syCVs6__I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1sdwLCo3Q


----------



## ms.tjulz

Agreed dodgercpkl! methylfolate that's what I take.... In fact we all should. There are muti vitamins with folate instead of folic acid but you have to check the label. Most don't tho.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ms.tjulz said:


> Agreed dodgercpkl! methylfolate that's what I take.... In fact we all should. There are muti vitamins with folate instead of folic acid but you have to check the label. Most don't tho.

I couldn't agree with you more! Once I started researching for the MTHFR, I quickly realized that even if I didn't have the mutations, I'd still never go back to folic acid after everything that I'd read. 

The prenatals that I've found that contain either methylfolate or folate are Thorne Basic Prenatal, New Chapter Perfect Prenatal, MegaFoods Baby & Me Prenatal, Emerald Labs Prenatal, and a few others I'm going blank on. My fav is Thorne Basic, but the others work because they are all from raw, whole food, non-gmo veggies. :)


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm on methyl folate now and rather than the 5mg folic acid. There's loads of articles stating why it's not good and the last thing I need it to contribute to is cancer rather than prevent it! I'm taking 2mg, morning & evening.


----------



## ms.tjulz

I am big on whole food, raw and no non-gmo. In fact I drink Vitamineral Green every morning! Those are main source of vitamins : )


----------



## amjon

I was told to take the regular prenatal plus Folguard (only because of recurrent MC though). I was told to take 1,000mcg for the twins but was already taking that with the two above. I've never been told to take more for AMA.


----------



## Jencocoa

Hmmm not sure i need to check dosage. I am taking folinic acid instead f folic because some women cannot break down folinic into folic and I suspect. Might be one because my son has the mthfr mutation and he can't, he had to get it from me or dad and he's way more like mama!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I take 3 mg because I am on medications that have potential effects on fetus.


----------



## Jencocoa

I take folinic acid. My son and daughter both have MTHFR mutation and it came from me or dad so I'm case me cant take the synthetic that my body can't absorb.


----------



## Jencocoa

Lol I forgot I already answered thos...preggo brain!


----------

